# Question to the pros



## bofreebird (Oct 12, 2012)

I live in Calgary, AB tymusic and we get a minimum of snow every year but enough that it needs to be removed. In the past I have always hired a Professional company to come and remove it.

Prices have seemed to sky rocket here and for my triple car drive way( 20 ft length) and about 6 feet of side walk and 16 feet of walk way companies are charging $140 a month. This mostly seems to work out to about $40 a snow fall

I am partially physically disabled and can not shovel the snow myself but I was thinking of other alternatives. I think we had 13 snow falls above 1 inch last year,

Snow removal will cost me ~$700 so I would be willing to spend a bit more for a solution that would allow me to do the snow without any lifting/carrying/bending.

I thought about buying a back pack blower and attaching it to a dolly or maybe a snow blower.

What do you guys think would be best for my situation?

cheers


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think $40 to plow your drive and shovel 24 foot of walkway is cheap and you should continue.

Your other alternative is buying a self propelled two stage snowblower. At >$700 a year it would only take a couple years tp recoup the cost.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry,but you could look around for someone else. How much would trip to hospital cost you if you fell while monkeying around?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1499668 said:


> Sorry,but you could look around for someone else. How much would trip to hospital cost you if you fell while monkeying around?


Hey, GV, That wasn't nice. He's not a monkey he's a bird. Didn't you read his screen name ?

Hey Bofreebird,

If you're partially disabled, then aren't there programs to help people in your situation ?

I would think that someone here would (or might) be interested in helping you out. The costs you're describing are actually dirt cheap, BTW


----------



## bofreebird (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Guys thanks for the replies.

I am glad you guys think the price isn't unreasonable. I the guy comes and shovels and in under 10 minutes he is gone. Last year I had to call them back more than once for missing one section or another of the walkway or sidewalk and my frustration level was at a maximum. I was thinking it would be less of a hassle to do it myself.

While in Canada you can break your leg for free. I am not sure I want to do so and this is really the deciding factor. I will call around for a quote.

Cheers


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

bofreebird;1499745 said:


> .
> 
> While in Canada you can break your leg for free.


Thats awesome:laughing:!! We will have that here soon, if we don't change presidents in November


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

$700/yr isn't bad. Or get an apartment. Or find a neighbor kid...$20/event.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

call and discuss the problems of last year...find a soulution...pay them and watch them work form a cozy warm window....maybe tell them to leave after you check the work the first few snows!..sometimes its a communication problem


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Where I am that would be on the higher end of the scale. Most drives are 20x50 and go for $400 without walks and $500 with. If you are paying $700 you would think you would have great service and not have to call the guy back. I would shop around for another contractor. Do any of your neighbours have a plowing service.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Bofreebird,

I found the link you mentioned where the guy who's plowing your sidewalk and driveway are shown clearing your place.






Now I understand why you're not so thrilled with them....

:laughing:


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

find someone nearby and pay them per event


----------



## bofreebird (Oct 12, 2012)

I forgot about this thread. We actually made a propane fueled flamethrower to solve my problems. My neighbor is an ex-military engineer. I think it's going to work great.

Here is a video of it


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

bofreebird;1505122 said:


> I forgot about this thread. We actually made a propane fueled flamethrower to solve my problems. My neighbor is an ex-military engineer. I think it's going to work great.
> 
> Here is a video of it


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Last winter we were out almost every sunday doing snowplow and bobcat clearing of snow here in Calgary. It is most certainly not done at 1" of snowfall. Insurance is a huge cost to the business, same with WCB coverage for the workers, the equipment they use, the vehicle and it's expenses to get them there. We typically charge $160.00 per month for the average size Calgary lot. A double drive, front city sidewalk and walkway to the front door.

I find that people think that they are first on the list. Our list starts where it is most logical to do so and then the properties are put into the most efficient order. If a client wants to be first on the list, $5000 up front for that and then we redo all of the routes to suit it. Most people at that point get the notion that hey, we don't control the weather, we are busting our butts outside and we are working hard to get to your property as well. In the days that the snow is light, yes it does not take that long to do the work on site but the expenses associated to getting the crew there stays the same. On the days of heavy snow, we are not there in as timely a manner and that is to be expected. The costs to get the employees there is the same but our costs increase dramatically on those days for the time that is spent on site, due to wages, wear on equipment and fuel in the equipment.

Some days we win, some days we lose. On the days we win, you lose. On the days we lose, you win. At the end of the day if you have a solid contractor who is insured, that does good work and delivers a highly predictable outcome, that is money well spent.

Our averages here in Calgary are as follows.

9 visits per month over 6 months. 
5 visits per month are under 3 cm of snow.
2 visits per month are under 8 cm of snow.
2 visits per month are over 8 cm of snow.
Fall and spring are heavy wet snow, like the foot of it we got here in Okotoks the other day.

Even the large backpack blowers we use (Stihl BR600) will not work in snow above 4cm in the distances you mention. You would need a single stage snowblower at the minimum and then fuel for it and the time to use it. Stay inside, stay warm and hire a good company to do the work for you. Your health has to be worth that much at least.


----------



## kyles landscapi (Oct 23, 2012)

find a local kid tell him how u want it hell be glad to make 20 bucks


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Local kid has no insurance, leaves homeowners neck over the chopping block for a slip and fall claim. This is a big time issue here in Calgary. The City has a call in number for people to complain to about snow removal not being done properly and the bylaw officers act on it immediatly. We had a emergency call out today from a homeowner in Eversyde who had not done his sidewalk. His city sidewalk is a corner lot on a major school route. It took 2 guys an hour to ice chip the sidewalk clear. Homeowner had 7 complaints in one hour. Local kid...... was in school.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bofreebird;1505122 said:


> I forgot about this thread. We actually made a propane fueled flamethrower to solve my problems. My neighbor is an ex-military engineer. I think it's going to work great.


Great!!!! what are you going to do with the ice that all that water turns to???????


----------



## bofreebird (Oct 12, 2012)

forbidden;1505335 said:


> Last winter we were out almost every sunday doing snowplow and bobcat clearing of snow here in Calgary. It is most certainly not done at 1" of snowfall. Insurance is a huge cost to the business, same with WCB coverage for the workers, the equipment they use, the vehicle and it's expenses to get them there. We typically charge $160.00 per month for the average size Calgary lot. A double drive, front city sidewalk and walkway to the front door.
> 
> I find that people think that they are first on the list. Our list starts where it is most logical to do so and then the properties are put into the most efficient order. If a client wants to be first on the list, $5000 up front for that and then we redo all of the routes to suit it. Most people at that point get the notion that hey, we don't control the weather, we are busting our butts outside and we are working hard to get to your property as well. In the days that the snow is light, yes it does not take that long to do the work on site but the expenses associated to getting the crew there stays the same. On the days of heavy snow, we are not there in as timely a manner and that is to be expected. The costs to get the employees there is the same but our costs increase dramatically on those days for the time that is spent on site, due to wages, wear on equipment and fuel in the equipment.
> 
> ...


This website must have the stats wrong

http://calgary.weatherstats.ca/charts/snow-1year.html

Oct	1.00 cm
Nov	15.00 cm
Dec	23.10 cm
Jan	7.80 cm
Feb	20.00 cm
Mar	19.80 cm
Apr	27.70 cm
May	12.60 cm
Jun	0.00 cm
Jul	0.00 cm
Aug	0.00 cm 
Sep	0.00 cm

127 cm total


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Why are you still here? I thought you solved your issue with your ingenious flamethrower you Invented yourself recently with a video from 2005.

:laughing::waving:


----------



## bofreebird (Oct 12, 2012)

Triton2286;1507835 said:


> Why are you still here? I thought you solved your issue with your ingenious flamethrower you Invented yourself recently with a video from 2005.
> 
> :laughing::waving:


I did hire a company to do the snow removal. The flamethrower was just a joke.

I guess I should ask you the same question.

Why are you still here?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

still get emails idk y it subscribes me to every thing i comment on


----------

